

Account Closing (a.k.a., The Greatest E-mail Ever Written) - acuozzo
http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~watrous/account-closing.html

======
shpoonj
Pathetic because: a. the student had a legitimate complaint b. the recipient
should have just done it instead of wasting time writing that nonsensical
response(seriously, it's not even funny) c. the university seems to find the
incompetence of their employees amusing, even 13 years later

~~~
acuozzo
> a. the student had a legitimate complaint

So what? Why didn't he walk down to the LCSR and ask politely instead of
sending a poorly-written nasty e-mail?

> b. the recipient should have just done it instead of wasting time writing
> that nonsensical response(seriously, it's not even funny)

I would've loved receiving this reply if I were ``USER NAME''. You don't enjoy
absurd humor much, do you?

> c. the university seems to find the incompetence of their employees amusing,
> even 13 years later

One webpage doesn't speak for a university of >30,000.

~~~
shpoonj
a. the response poorly written. the initial message was to the point

b. no

c. yes it does

~~~
acuozzo
> a. the response poorly written. the initial message was to the point

In what way(s) was the response poorly written?

> b. no

That's unfortunate.

> c. yes it does

``You cannot reach that conclusion from the evidence given'' --shpoonj

